# FNA......Need Advice



## Amanda22 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am 26 y/o female

Little history:

2001: diagnosed with Hypothyroid (12/13 years old) Have had a goiter ever since

2003: diagnosed with Celiacs disease

2010: Had my first Thyroid ultrasound - Normal

2013: Thyroid ultrasound, found 2 nodules .7cm -.8cm. Had 2 followup ultrasounds. Everything normal except the nodules

So my questions/concerns:

7/30/14 - Had a FNA

Received a call from the doc a few days later. He said that results were "Follicular Lesions of Undetermined Significance". He said that 90% of the time its benign, but there is a 10% chance of cancer. Options were surgery, re biopsy, or i could get a second opinion.

I had a followup in the office with him last week. He said that it was a 10-15 % of cancer. He did not recommend surgery. He recommended a re biopsy in 3 months. Then he said it was a 15-20% of cancer. He also said that there is some sort of gene therapy test i could take, that would rule out cancer. But that will take a year, and its expensive ($4,000!) He also said i have antibodies present (He said would make pregnancy more difficult(Hubby and want to start a family next year). I tried asking some questions and he wasn't helpful.

So I felt so defeated after that appointment.

I'm not sure what to think. My husband says to have the whole thing removed, and not worry about it.

Part of me wants it out asap, to not worry about it. Is it crazy to think about surgery?

I am going to get another FNA in a few months, and most likely get a second opinion

I am just really confused and not sure what to do. I am trying not to freak out over the thought of having cancer, but it is in the back of my mind. Any advice would be awesome. I do have labs and stuff, but not at the moment, so I can post when I get home.

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How well controlled (or not) is your hypothryoidism?

Can you post your blood work results with ranges?

Can you get copies of your ultrasound report? I would want to know if the nodules have grown and what their characteristics are (solid, calcified, vascular, etc).

Have you ever had your thyroglobulin tested?

Has a RAI Upyake Scan ever been discussed or offered?

I don't think you are nuts to consider surgery. I think you'll find the vast majority of us have benefited greatly from surgery. But your nodules are on the smaller side and if you aren't suffering from symptoms related to thyroid disease, I don't know if I would so quickly consider surgery. It can take some time for you to get you hormones regulated post-surgery...if your hypothyroid stuff is mild, it might be best to try to get through pregnancy and then tackle the thyroid stuff. But, if it is less controlled, then surgery might make more sense.

In either case, the AFRIMA gene test on your samples should take a couple of weeks, not a year!


----------



## Amanda22 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have always been pretty well controlled. Currently on 125 mcg of Synthyroid

Latest labs:
Tsh .442 (0.27-4.2)
Thyroxine Free 2.07 (0.93-1.7)

Thyroperoxidase 61 (0-34)
Thyroglobulin 3.4 (0.0 - 0.9)

Ultrasound: Two discrete, we'll marinated, diffusely hyperechoic, non calcified nodules. Measure up to .7 cm

How I feel day to day: Exhausted, always cold, brain fog, joint pain, frequent headaches and occasionally pressure in the front of my neck

Never had RAI discussed.

The Affirma test......he said a year to even run the test. He there was paperwork and it was fairly new. Not sure if it matters but I do go to a military hospital

Thanks for the reply


----------

